# Need on a combination wood/oil furnace



## gweedow (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello all, 
Glad to see a forum like this. New here. I am, (I hope) about to put in a combination Wood/oil furnace. Will have to heat a two story, 4 room house each room is about 16ft by 16ft. Not to big duplex home, I live only on the one side.LikeThe others here The oil is killing me. Over 900 dollars just from Nov. to First of Feb. Down to quarter of tank now, but may not order more oil. I live in southwest Pennsylvania. 
I have an estimate on a new furnace now, but the company is re-checking there price quote because hes not sure if it was for a combo oil/wood furnace, or just oil with replacement of my central air. 
So I been checking in the mean time combo oil/wood furnaces on the internet. Among some. One site has a Bengamin,I think, a Napoleon hybrid, and one or two others. I don't want an add on. Allso, the company I got to give me a price said with a combo, I could still use the one inlet to my chimney. My house is close to a hundred years old and I use to have a large old coal furnace working to that chimney berfore I got an oil furnace in the 70s
I may have a budget of 5,000.00 dollars, i say that because of a grant. I'm kind of scared because im thinking even just with an oil furnace and the replacement of my old central air unit with a new one. that price of 5,000.00 dollars may of been just for that, and not a combo wood/oill furnace. Any way, sorry for the long post, but what combos brands do you like and a price. There is no gas in my town. Thanks alot,


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (Apr 12, 2012)

gweedow said:


> Hello all,
> Glad to see a forum like this. New here. I am, (I hope) about to put in a combination Wood/oil furnace. Will have to heat a two story, 4 room house each room is about 16ft by 16ft. Not to big duplex home, I live only on the one side.LikeThe others here The oil is killing me. Over 900 dollars just from Nov. to First of Feb. Down to quarter of tank now, but may not order more oil. I live in southwest Pennsylvania.
> I have an estimate on a new furnace now, but the company is re-checking there price quote because hes not sure if it was for a combo oil/wood furnace, or just oil with replacement of my central air.
> So I been checking in the mean time combo oil/wood furnaces on the internet. Among some. One site has a Bengamin,I think, a Napoleon hybrid, and one or two others. I don't want an add on. Allso, the company I got to give me a price said with a combo, I could still use the one inlet to my chimney. My house is close to a hundred years old and I use to have a large old coal furnace working to that chimney berfore I got an oil furnace in the 70s
> I may have a budget of 5,000.00 dollars, i say that because of a grant. I'm kind of scared because im thinking even just with an oil furnace and the replacement of my old central air unit with a new one. that price of 5,000.00 dollars may of been just for that, and not a combo wood/oill furnace. Any way, sorry for the long post, but what combos brands do you like and a price. There is no gas in my town. Thanks alot,




IMHO put in an electric furnace and be done with it. Cheaper and electric is 100% efficiency.:msp_smile:


----------



## gweedow (Apr 12, 2012)

Sheldon Cooper said:


> IMHO put in an electric furnace and be done with it. Cheaper and electric is 100% efficiency.:msp_smile:


 
Sheldon I don't know about electric heat. Because last year I used a small 6 inch square ceramic heater in the bed room for a month about 8 hours a night. Electric bill shot up to 120 dollars the next month. Most of the time my bill is around 60 to 70 dollars for electric use. 
But please more advice from you on electric. Being it would be in a furnace, is it more conservative in electric use?


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 12, 2012)

yukon or newmac...


----------



## CrappieKeith (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd suggest a Husky. With the sale that just started I can have one in your drive for under 5000$

Yukon Husky Wood Furnace


Just exactly what is a multi-fuel furnace, also referred to as a combination furnace or dual fuel furnace, how does it work and how does it differ from other types of gas or oil warm air furnaces or hot water boilers?

A Yukon-Eagle wood/oil or wood/gas multi-fuel or combination furnace is a warm air whole house wood burning furnace as opposed to a hot water boiler that requires radiators. A large blower/fan inside the furnace blows air over and around the sealed chamber (called a heat exchanger)where the heat is being produced with gas, oil, wood or coal. It transfers the heated air that radiates through the steel heat exchanger and then through the air ducts to each room in the home. The furnace is equipped with either a Natural, LP gas, or oil burner. The burners can be changed from one fuel to the other. The furnace has one combustion chamber that the oil or gas burner fires into. The chamber is lined with pyrolite, a high temperature material similar to the insulation on a spacecraft. Firing into this engineered chamber at temperatures near 2,000 F. assures complete combustion of oil or gas. This chamber is open at one end and attached to the wood chamber. The gas or oil flame as well as the gases seeping out of the wood ignites the wood. Room air, called primary air, is introduced below the cast iron grate when the damper is calling for wood/coal heat. Once the wood starts burning, 40% of the energy in the wood leaves the wood in the form of unburned gases, which includes smoke, which is unburned gas. A reduced amount of super heated fresh air (called secondary air)is introduced above the flame and ignites these gases and smoke. The heat produced from this patented process is transferred around the massive heat exchanger that has 2 to 3 times as much heating surface as a common gas or oil furnace. This patented combustion theory is more efficient than any other whole house wood burning furnace concept. We have sold over 50,000 Yukon-Eagle multi-fuel furnaces since 1976.

Two Honeywell digital thermostats control the temperature in your home. One controls the wood fire only. The other is a 7-day programmable which controls the gas or oil burner as well as air conditioning, if installed.


----------



## gweedow (Apr 12, 2012)

CrappieKeith said:


> I'd suggest a Husky. With the sale that just started I can have one in your drive for under 5000$
> 
> Yukon Husky Wood Furnace
> 
> ...



I will keep that furnace in mind. I live in Pa., and LOL in this small town we call (pach) there is two ways to get in.Both under a train bridge. Both only 12foot high clearance. So no tractor trailers. Ha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bayard (Apr 12, 2012)

*wood oil*

i have been using northland wood oil boiler for 30 years.very good option,as long as you are into wood.k


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you heated with wood before? Are you prepared for the work that is involved with wood heat?


----------



## Danxtro (Apr 12, 2012)

PSG are good

Les fournaises PSG

I know two guys who own that brand and they are happy with it. One run with wood/oil and the other wood/electric.


----------



## roger m (Apr 12, 2012)

i ran my electric furnace 20 days last november and my electric bill was 311.28,turned on my hardy december bill was 57.69 big difference on a 3894 sq ft house


----------



## gweedow (Apr 12, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> Have you heated with wood before? Are you prepared for the work that is involved with wood heat?



Yup. From when I was around my late teens to my 30s. We used to have the big old round coal furnace. Two different houses. Used plenty of wood and coal. Not that it matters, but I used to be a coal miner. Put in a oil furnace cause mother was getting old and did not want her going down all the time to attend to the old smoker.Now years later, oil price getting out of range. No gas around here. I don't care how much the furnace may of changed still able to work a wood or coal burner, and chop wood.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 16, 2012)

CrappieKeith said:


> I'd suggest a Husky.
> We have sold over 50,000 Yukon-Eagle multi-fuel furnaces since 1976.



I would also suggest that as that is what keeps me and my little ones warm all winter (summer too to stay warm in winter). 

One of those was mine!!!

Also if you want an unbiased opinion then I can also offer that as I have run Newmac, Yukon, Brute and prefer the yukon however the newmac is ok. Somewhere on here is/was me "freshening" up my ol husky as well.


----------

